# Vivonex TEN vs. Vivonex Plus



## salvationishere2 (Jul 1, 2009)

I need to take one of the Nestle tube feeding formulas to for _slow small intestinal transit_. I took the hydrogen breath test at Cedars-Sinai and the result was _high methane_. (I have SIBO).The doctor there recommended Vivonex Plus, but I'm wondering if Vivonex TEN would be better. Have any of you taken these formulas and how did they work for you? How long did the good effects last?


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

I did two courses, a few years apart, of Vivonex Plus. It didn't help me at all. But I never had the hydrogen breath test.But why take TEN? What advantage do you perceive in it?


----------

